# paintless dent repair



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

dose any one know any one or any where that is good at the paintless dent repair in south wales 
im in pontypridd so any where local would be grate.

im looking at having it done in January 

thanks


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

I'd be very interested to hear of any recommendations in the Cardiff area too please.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

I've got a great guy I use who is from Bristol but does 2-3 days a week in the Newport area.

Richard @ dentmagic - 07970 111422

If you call him be sure to mention I recommended him!


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks Ti22 much appreciated 

do you know what is his prices like?


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

... cheaper than a respray! £70 ish a panel I think. Best check with him


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

There's a dentmagic place in Cwmbran now not used them myself but i've heard they're pretty good..... I used a bloke from Bridgend about 2years ago called MR DENT did a repair on an old vectra of mine


----------



## davidlewis26 (May 9, 2010)

littlejack said:


> There's a dentmagic place in Cwmbran now not used them myself but i've heard they're pretty good..... I used a bloke from Bridgend about 2years ago called MR DENT did a repair on an old vectra of mine


i used the same guy mr dent 3 months ago done a great job and was cheap :thumb:


----------



## steveg60cab (Nov 22, 2009)

dentwise cover most of south wales i think, had 3 dents done on my van, 2 in a perfectly flat side panel, 1 in the bonnet, repairs are perfect!


----------



## Cozmobozo (Nov 19, 2011)

A little far from you perhaps but a friend of mine works in autochips and dentcare in Hereford. They seem to do a good repair job


----------



## wayne10244 (Aug 24, 2008)

+1 for dent magic but I had to go to them in bristol as there rep in Wales would not come to me


----------



## brutalbobby (Mar 24, 2008)

I have used Mike Wembridge very professional, he is based in cardiff but does come out as he has numerous contracts with car sales garages. He is very reasonable and can give an estimated quote over the phone, for a couple of small dents on my car and one small one on the roof to which he has to take the roof lining down he quoted an estimate of £70.
MIKE 07949236023


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks for that 

that sounds a very good price iv got bout 3 small dents bout the size of a 20p piece on the rear panels. il be giving him a ring in the new year

thanks


----------

